# 2016 John Deere X738 with blower and cab



## driscolr (Nov 16, 2007)

2016 John Deere X738 AWD tractor with only 92 hrs. Kawasaki liquid cooled/EFI gas engine, all wheel drive, power steering, hydraulic deck lift, and much more. All maintenance performed as required (8hr first service done at the dealership, 50hr trans axle fluid and filter changed, greased regularly). Always washed and deck cleaned/fluid filmed regularly. Also has the remainder of the factory 4 year/700 hour warranty!The tractor comes with the following:

48" Accel Deep deck with mulch kit and auto-connect
47" Quick Hitch Snowblower (hydraulic lift and chute control as well as electronic actuated chute deflector)
John Deere Soft Cab
John Deere front fenders (keeps mud/water off of the mowing deck).

Entire package was over $17,000 new! Too much tractor for my needs so my loss is your gain...$13,000!

Located in Fairfax, VT


----------

